# White bumps...NOT milias(whitehead)



## YoAdrienne (Dec 17, 2011)

So, a few months ago I noticed a little white bump on the end of my nose. I assumed it was a whitehead, and just left it alone. I wash my face everyday, put lotions,creams, masks etc. on. Now, 2 months or so later I still have this bump. I tried popping it just to see what would happen. Nothing happened. It feels hard. It doesn't feel like there's any fluid. Normally I wouldn't be concerned, but its on my nose...on my face. Clearly I want to get rid of it. I'm an Esthetician also and I don't know what this is.

Anyone know what this could be? And how to remove it? Also, I don't break out. Maybe once a month when its *that* time of the month.





You cant see it here, but you  can tell my complexion is pretty clear.


----------



## perlanga (Dec 17, 2011)

You say your an esthetician, you could probably remove it yourself with a lancet. The lady that works on my face removes clogged pores with a lancet.


----------



## YoAdrienne (Dec 17, 2011)

its not a whitehead, there's no fluid in it. It just feels hard..like an elevated scar almost.


----------



## chic_chica (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe you should check your doctor, it could be like a clogged hair follicle or something.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought milia are a different thing to a regular whitehead (closed comedone)?? Have you tried a light lactic or salicylic acid peel?


----------



## ladygrey (Dec 18, 2011)

@YoAdrienne: I've had one of those before on my forehead. It felt like a sebaceous cyst, but it wasn't red or tender, and it stayed there for months. Once I got sick of it, I had a friend who was a nurse try and lance it, but nothing came out then. She cleaned it off and I put some of the heavy duty Clearasil cream on it and the next morning it was ready to be taken care of. Hope that was a little helpful!


----------



## YoAdrienne (Dec 18, 2011)

comedones are blackheads. My skin is very sensitive, i also have rosacea. So I dont know how smart it would be to get a peel.


----------



## YoAdrienne (Dec 18, 2011)

which cream did you use? I have all types of things with salicylic acid and benzoyl peroxide. Plus masks with sulfur in them.


----------



## ladygrey (Dec 18, 2011)

I used this stuff:

http://www.clearasil.us/skincare-products/clearasil-daily-clear/daily-clear-vanishing-acne-treatment-cream

Keep in mind, this thing had been hanging around for months before it came out--I'm pretty sure I had tried several times before!


----------



## khoobsurati (Jan 1, 2012)

Consult your dermatologist as soon as possible he might suggest you to go for microdermabrasion procedures or fruit acid peels. If your white bumps are mild then just exfoliate your skin daily and apply moisturizer around your white bumps.


----------

